# Day and Night Looks!!



## PinkPearl (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi everyone!!
I've decided to do neutrals today, which is something I very rarely do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Enjoy!!










What I used:
FACE
studio mist foundation in medium
color corrector in burnt coral
select cover up in NW30 and NC35
MSFN in medium dark
almay brunnete brow pencil
fix+

CHEEKS
a little bit of emote
peaches
moon river
lightscapade MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










EYES
painterly pp
light fall (from the shadowy lady quad)
charcoal brown
saddle
folie
solar white
blacktrack
smolder e/k
plushlash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









red cherry lashes

LIPS
pink treat liner
Viva Glam VI SE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









pink fish TLC

Then... I added some stuf to make it more glam, kinda like a pin-up look i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Added:
bronze e/s
carbon e/s
NYX hot red liner
diva l/s
so scarlet l/s

That's it! Hope you like it! Lemme know whatcha think!
Thank you


----------



## ktinagapay (Apr 3, 2009)

perfection. both of them!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 3, 2009)

Both looks are very beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want pink treat liner and Viva Glam VI SE...


----------



## girlie_girl (Apr 3, 2009)

so pretty!! love the lashes and your lips!


----------



## nunu (Apr 3, 2009)

Both looks are beautiful


----------



## bowsandhearts (Apr 3, 2009)

I like your lip colour in the first one!!!!


----------



## x0besoz (Apr 3, 2009)

your are so fabulous!!!!!!! they are both amazing!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

Both looks are gorgeous! Love it


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 3, 2009)

Gorgeous!!  I LOVE the lashes on you.  Do you wear them every day?


----------



## GGBlu (Apr 3, 2009)

Ugh, I am so jealous of your blending!

Beautiful.


----------



## fintia (Apr 3, 2009)

I love it soo much!!!!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 3, 2009)

My goodness, you are stunning!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 3, 2009)

Gorgeous! It's so unfair... you look good in everything


----------



## joey444 (Apr 3, 2009)

Love them both!


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Both looks are very beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want pink treat liner and Viva Glam VI SE..._

 
Yes, you NEED them! lol.. but seriously though, Viva Glam VI SE is an amazing color!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Gorgeous!!  I LOVE the lashes on you.  Do you wear them every day?_

 
Nope, I don't wear them every day but I do wear them every time I go out. And thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Gorgeous! It's so unfair... you look good in everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, that's so sweet of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!


----------



## n_c (Apr 3, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love the lips on both looks


----------



## blinkymei (Apr 3, 2009)

you're so pretty! once again beautiful fotds!


----------



## Snow_White (Apr 3, 2009)

Lovely. I like both.


----------



## makeupaddiction (Apr 3, 2009)

They are both so pretty!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

Both of them are so amazing- you're rockin' that pin-up glamour look!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Apr 3, 2009)

so gorgeous! I love how it goes from day-awesome to night-awesome. although both are appropos for day or night! love your awesome skills!


----------



## jollystuikie (Apr 3, 2009)

beautiful.


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone


----------



## amberenees (Apr 3, 2009)

love the lashes....
the lOOkie is sOoOO pretty...
you should tOtally be on a calender or something w/ that last pixie!!!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow...you just look so beautiful!!  Neutrals look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 3, 2009)

you look beautiful! the red lips are sooo hot!


----------



## Sanderlees (Apr 4, 2009)

baahhh! so so so so so pretty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Stunning! I love the red lips!


----------



## mmmakeup (Apr 5, 2009)

All gorgeous! And since noone else has noticed/asked... are you... naked?!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 5, 2009)

Both looks are perfect!  You're so gorgeous!


----------



## pcsocake (Apr 5, 2009)

Gosh! You look gorgeous!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 5, 2009)

wow i love ur day look so much


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mmmakeup* 

 
_All gorgeous! And since noone else has noticed/asked... are you... naked?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




No, I was not naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wearing a tube top so that the clothes won't distract from the makeup


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## bigsexyhair (Apr 5, 2009)

especially the second


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 5, 2009)

Very pretty both ways!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Apr 5, 2009)

Gah, you're so pretty I could spit!  And nice work.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 6, 2009)

I heart your looks soooooo mucho <3


----------



## luvsic (Jun 1, 2009)

gorgeous!! way to pull off the red lipstick. go girl


----------



## n_c (Jun 1, 2009)

Very pretty, love your brows


----------



## Brie (Jun 1, 2009)

Stunning as always!!!


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 2, 2009)

You look great in both of these!
And I really like your hair!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 2, 2009)

They're both perfect. Honestly I can't even pick a favorite. Amazing!


----------



## milamonster (Jun 2, 2009)

love it girl


----------



## gabi03 (Jun 3, 2009)

very gorgeous


----------



## Tahti (Jun 3, 2009)

So Scarlet looks amaaaazing on you!! ;O You are so pretty..


----------



## NancyNosrati (Jun 3, 2009)

the red lip looks so good on you!


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 6, 2009)

great look.  Do you remember which number Red Cherry lashes you were  wearing?


----------



## esmey (Sep 6, 2009)

so pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 6, 2009)

You're so cute. I love this on you!


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful at Day + Sexy at Night


----------



## meowmisu (Sep 7, 2009)

Both looks are gorgeous, but i am really really loving the pink lips in the first look!


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 9, 2009)

I love the first look! so cute!


----------



## Paramnesia (Sep 9, 2009)

Both look stunning


----------



## Lialani (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahh, so beautiful! I love the red lip and a rose in your hair combo! That's Gipsy-gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kisstina07 (Sep 20, 2009)

OOOoooo I love both of the lippies on you!!


----------



## liciouslilly (Sep 20, 2009)

Very beautiful neutral looks.  I love Red Cherry lashes!


----------



## rbella (Sep 21, 2009)

Girl, you are so damn talented.  Love it!


----------



## NancyNosrati (Sep 21, 2009)

you look so good in red!


----------



## PinkPearl (Sep 22, 2009)

Aww thank you my loves!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 22, 2009)

red lips look really good on you. very pretty looks.


----------



## pravvy (Sep 22, 2009)

You are so cute! I love both the looks!


----------



## nettiepoo (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice.



Once u go mac u never go back!!!!


----------

